
Ask HN: Who Is Hiring Remote Workers? (January 2011 Edition) - charlesdm
Similar to the "Who is Hiring" thread but, please remote positions only.
======
n9com
Anywhere, but ideally Europe - Remote iOS/Android Senior Developer

We are a mobile app development studio with a very good reputation in London.
<http://www.fiplab.com/press.html>

Our in-house apps are adding 1 million+ new users per month.

Salary + stock options.

Email: hello [at] fiplab . [com]

------
bravura
MetaOptimize hacks large data using machine learning, natural language
processing, and visualization. Check out our ML+NLP Q+A forum:
<http://metaoptimize.com/qa/>

I am, in particular, interested in the following three profiles:

* You have a strong background in applied _machine learning_ or statistical analysis.

* or, You have a strong background in _data visualization_.

* or, You are a fast hacker, and can deliver bug-free _Python_ code very quickly.

If you don't fit one of these three profiles, but you kick ass, feel free to
email me anyway.

The main quality I am looking for is that I can give you an underspecified
problem, and you can run with it. If you have analysis paralysis and want to
email me back and forth many times before you can make a decision, this is the
wrong job for you.

Please email me at joseph at metaoptimize dot com.

~~~
baltcode
Has anyone received a reply yet?

~~~
noelwelsh
Nope, FWIW

------
inovica
We're looking for python-specific skills at the moment, ideally with crawler
and scaling experience.

We have some developers in the UK, but most of our guys are in Russia. The
Russian guys have proved to be very very capable. We did not outsource to a
company, but found people via forums and then recruited individually
(initially) and then grew the team using the initial guys help.

~~~
EGreg
very true. Hopefully I'm not just being bigoted because I am Russian, but I
have worked with Russian speaking guys (Ukraine is great also) and I have to
say that they care about the product quality. They often pushed back on my
feature requests and forced me to discuss them until they were convinced the
feature would be good. They want to make apps THEY want to use. At least, get
the ones that DO that.

~~~
inovica
Yes, definitely. They don't just work as employees and they suggest new ideas,
new ways of working that over the years have been hugely beneficial (with
hindsight). I'd just like to also say that I gave some of the primary guys a
revenue share in some of our products (such as SourceGuardian) and that was a
way to say "thank you". The legal and taxation complexity of share ownership
was going to be too difficult, so we have run with revenue share and it works
well

------
kemayo
deviantART!

We're looking for senior (team-lead) and regular developers. It's a PHP job,
and we exclusively hire remote workers. We have about 16 developers at the
moment, but we're expanding because we have a lot of projects on the back
burner that we'd like to get started on. We won't be hiring you for any
specific project; rather we'll be picking projects from the backlog once we
have a sense for your strengths.

We only hire people who can do everything. You have to be able to write
backend PHP code, HTML/CSS, JavaScript, and SQL. We don't want to have people
employed who we can't just point at any problem that comes up. People do tend
to find their own niche, admittedly, and we're fine with you being _better_ at
some things than others.

...unless you're a great search developer, in which case we'll hire you anyway
and lock you in a small room where you will never do anything but improve our
search. <3 <3 <3

I will warn you that, no matter how awesome you are, everyone we hire spends
their first 90 days in the small-projects and bugfixes silo. We think that
it's a great way to make sure that everyone knows the codebase, which is large
and sprawling. After that point we start moving people onto project teams.

That codebase? It's 10 years old and written in PHP. This implies certain
things. It predates proper object support in PHP, and almost every PHP
framework. So we're running an in-house framework. Understand that you will
have to deal with varying eras of code. Also understand that you may have to
hold your nose and just fix a bug in an old component without taking the time
to rewrite it to modern standards. :)

<http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply>

~~~
olalonde
Come on, you guys advertise this job post every month on HN. Hard to believe
you haven't found the right candidate(s) yet...

~~~
lfittl
Looks like they want to have only the best candidate, but for maintaining a
horrible codebase. Obviously a position that's hard to fill.

~~~
kemayo
I'm exaggerating the horribleness of the codebase for effect. Lots of it is in
good shape, and we've been working on incremental rewrites to fix up the worst
legacy spots. There are certainly bad bits, but they're also _working_ bad
bits, whose badness largely comes from being hard to bend to new use-cases.

However! I see a lot of developers who would have a hard time fixing a bug /
making a small change in an area which has a lot of legacy cruft present
without going and rewriting the whole thing. Now, they are _right_ that
rewriting it is probably the best course of action from a codebase-health
viewpoint... but it's not necessarily the actual best use of their time. If
code is working then it's not an urgent priority that it get rewritten.

To be slightly trite, "perfect is the enemy of good."

That's why we'd like to get developers who are okay with the idea of working
on a codebase that contains legacy code. And that's why I'm a little bit over
the top about it.

------
comice
The entire Brightbox team work remotely. UK company but hire from anywhere in
the world. Ongoing job opportunities here:
<http://www.brightbox.co.uk/about/jobs>

Currently specifically looking for top systems engineers who can help build
new cloud services, as per: <http://beta.brightbox.com/>

------
photomatt
Automattic, company behind Akismet, Gravatar, WordPress.com, Polldaddy, now
has 72 Automatticians across 17 states and 21 countries. We have an office in
pier 38 in SF, but only about 6 of us are in the area. We're completely
location agnostic.

Must love open source, and preferably use WordPress or one of our products
already. The vast majority of our codebase is PHP/MySQL, with smatterings of
Erlang and Java for our XMPP and search stuff, and we serve billions of
requests a day across our services.

We have a number of positions open, but the code and systems wrangler ones are
probably most interesting to the HN audience. Let us know you found the job
here.

<http://automattic.com/jobs/>

------
intridea
Intridea is looking for someone to run one of our flagship products which is
in the process of becoming a standalone company. You need to have a mix of
technical and business experience, be self-motivated, and have a TON of drive
and vision. We need someone who will essentially be the CEO of this product.
Send your resume to jobs@intridea.com if you're interested.

------
akalsey
We're hiring Java wizards to work on the core of Tropo. <http://tropo.com/>

We're a distributed team (China, London, Orlando, Philly, Phoenix, and Bay
Area) so we're adept at working remotely.

Somewhere in the Bay Area preferred, but we'd also love to talk to you if
you're located near any other large US city or technology hub (Seattle,
Boulder, Austin, Chicago, Boston, NYC, Philly, etc).

Job description at
[http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?...](http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?IPath=QAKV&ff=21&APath=2.21.21.0.0&job_did=J8B4H86NQZTHRD18DWV)

~~~
subway
Why the preferential treatment of folks from large cities and "technology
hubs"? Seems to miss the point.

~~~
shareme
It may sound unfair but in the USA broadband is not so good if you are not
around major city hubs..which them being virtual might be their concern

~~~
jsight
I live in a US town of ~6k people, and currently get 6Mbps on the lowest tier
plan available (50 Mbs is readily available, just a bit pricey for personal
use).

I don't buy this argument at all, as there are metro areas that will have
worse connectivity than some rural areas within the US.

I also wonder what the real reason is.

~~~
mgarfias
I live outside a town of 750 and have fiber to my freaking house.

~~~
chopsueyar
I live in an area with approx. 370,000 people and my only ISP choice is
Comcast. Verizon will not provide FioS here or DSL, and the wireless ISP in
our area says my neighbor's tree is too large and blocks LoS to their tower.

~~~
mgarfias
That really sucks. We moved to this little town mostly because we could get
acreage and decent connectivity.

~~~
chopsueyar
Care to recommend any areas with acreage and good broadband?

------
nsimpson
We're hiring a part time (up to 20hr/wk), remote web application developer to
support a BPM project for one of our clients, a high technology manufacturing
firm in Sunnyvale, CA. The platform is Intalio BPMS (<http://intalio.com>) and
skillsets required include building AJAX user interfaces (we are using Tibco
GI), web service implementation and testing (XSLT, Xpath, SoapUI), MySQL,
Tomcat. Small team, good rate, interesting technology. Contact:
info@innovelocity.com

------
sconklin
Canonical has a number of remote positions open:
<http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/>

~~~
Andys
I am curious about learning what it is like to work for Canonical. eg, Linking
to some blogs of people already on the team would help.

------
spudlyo
Blue Gecko (a remote DBA services company) is looking for intermediate to
expert MySQL or PostgreSQL DBAs. Although our headquarters is in Seattle, many
of our DBAs work at home full time, and our corporate culture is configured to
accommodate remote workers. Since we operate 24/7 we need folks in every
timezone.

Drop me a line if you're interested, my email address is in my profile.

~~~
vaidhy
I am not able to see your email in the profile. Can you please update it?

~~~
spudlyo
Fixed. Apparently only the 'about' section of your profile is publicly
available, while the 'email' section is not.

------
mgarfias
Any sysadmin/ops positions? Er, *nix that is. I know next to nothing about
windows these days.

~~~
SageRaven
NearlyFreeSpeech has a current posting for a FreeBSD admin:
<https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/about/work>

Seems they _always_ have such a posting, so I don't know if it's just not a
current page or they have high turnover of admins.

That said, I'd also be interested in seeing other remote UNIX admin job
postings.

------
jdenglish
Hiring C++ developers with expertise in robotic simulation and control and/or
machine vision. <http://www.energid.com/contact.htm>

------
ZackOfAllTrades
We are looking for guys and gals who can help us hack together Mathematica
graphics for an interactive calculus textbook. We are currently in talks with
an established publisher to partner with, and Wolfram is trying their best to
make this happen.

It doesn't matter how young/old you are, where you live, or what college you
went to. All we care about is whether you can deliver the Mathematica code we
need to make this happen.

If want to help us revolutionize the textbook industry, please go to the
elance page for this project, <http://bit.ly/eUTmb8>, and apply.

If you have any question about the project and the place you could play it,
please email me personally at zack@zacharymaril.com.

------
secos
I'm looking for a designer, and a UX person (hopefully one and the same) that
can help build out a mobile / web application in the healthcare space.

We are hq'd in Omaha, Nebraska, but are open to talent being anywhere.

If you are interested, email matt nimblelogic com with a subject of PV.

------
nym
I'm looking for a strong front-end developer (HTML/CSS/JS) for a 40/hr week
contract position for three months with competitive pay.

~~~
shafiqissani
<http://shafiq.in/resume>

------
arn
AppShopper.com is looking for a full time PHP/MySQL developer (Remote
employees welcome). It will cover both backend/frontend maintenance as well as
new features. We are a very popular App Store index and price tracker and are
growing in popularity with both the website and our iPhone App. We are trying
to take it to the next level, and require additional developer resources.
We're bootstrapped and profitable.

AppShopper is part of a small family of websites including MacRumors.com and
TouchArcade.com. If you are interested, please contact me at
arn@normalkid.com.

------
petervandijck
Hiring remote PHP/CodeIgniter freelance/contracter for a new SaaS project,
month or two, three of work, part or fulltime. Contact me & show me some
Codeigniter code/project you did.

------
angrycoder
Anything out there for C#/Asp.net/MVC?

------
perfectfitmeals
We're looking for a longer term contract relationship with a developer who has
significant development experience in PHP/MySQL/CSS and Javascript.
Specifically, we want an individual who has done a lot with shopping carts and
inventory management, and also comfortable with front and back-end design. We
have a fairly complicated process that is constantly changing and therefore
the codebase needs to be flexible as we are a new business (04/2010) and still
working out the kinks.

The code has gone through a couple iterations with varying enhancements, but
we ultimately want to deal with an individual or small team that we can get
timely responses and changes from (we are located in Texas).

If you are interested, go to this form and leave your name and an email we can
contact you at.

<http://bit.ly/gX4BfF>

~~~
n2linux
FYI, that link goes to your Google Apps login page. :)

------
kirpekar
Hiring PHP/Wordpress skills for a small contract job

------
EGreg
I am hiring remote workers who know Javascript and jQuery extremely well. They
would have to do jQuery, jQuery Mobile and Node.js .

<http://magarshak.com/contact>

------
expressive
I am hiring remote programmers with advanced programming skills in Java, Ruby,
Javascript and jQuery.

<http://www.e-ui.com/who-we-are/careers/>

~~~
BerislavLopac
Your form asks for a US-only format for the phone number.

~~~
expressive
Thanks for informing me, I fixed it.

------
inovica
This is the second post from myself in this thread. The reason I've separated
it though is that we are looking for coders for a client who we're involved
with on a percentage-share basis. They are looking for people to work on a
telecoms/web project and are looking primarily for PHP skills (I know, I
know). Normally we're using Python for our own projects, but PHP is required
as there is existing code. If you're interested, drop me a line

------
zaius
I'm a bit late to this game, but if you're looking to pick up a couple extra
hours a week, and you know ruby, rails, javascript and css, I'd love to hear
from you.

I need some help on a couple side projects that are taking up too much time.
My email is in my profile. Send me some info and your rate. Your location
irrelevant, but I'm based in SF.

------
cvinson
Bandzoogle.com is hiring a full time Rails developer. We build tools that help
bands succeed online. Unlike many music industry startups we’re stable
(launched in 2003), profitable, and growing fast.

More details and to apply: <http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/8006>

------
thedigitalengel
Please mention if you're interested in hiring a remote intern.

~~~
nickbarnwell
It's often difficult to hire a remote intern as so much of the benefit from
both parties comes from working alongside the other. That's hard to replicate
remotely, and you often (but not always) end up as nothing more than less
expensive labor.

~~~
jackowayed
As someone who worked as a remote intern one summer, I'd be interested in
hearing why you think that.

It helped that the company had a very Campfire-heavy culture, but I don't
think the experience would have been too much better for either side if I had
been onsite.

~~~
pdelgallego
I have been also a intern a remote intern and was a complete success, I also
participated two times in Google Summer of Code and I learn tons of things.

------
FiddlerClamp
Anyone looking for marcomm (marketing) or technical writers?

------
TimLangley
Hiring PHP/Zend for contract / freelance work

~~~
jeremyheslop
Details?

------
ak1394
Is anyone looking for Erlang developer?

------
whatevers2009
I hope you seriously meant 2011 lol

~~~
charlesdm
Hah, updated.

------
peelle
Is anyone looking for a part time Perl programmer?

------
zackattack
I am looking for a PHP developer who has previously written at least one
WordPress plugin. Contact information in profile.

------
JustOutsourcing
You'll find a bunch of remote hiring folks at outsourcing websites.

